# Oh my! {Picture heavy}



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

The "Oh my" is not an ego thing... the credit solely belongs to @justallan for finding this stuff and the good Lord for making it.

WARNING - proceeding to following posts will likely cause a serious lusting for Allan's FBEB. By choosing to continue, you agree to hold me and my successors harmless from any and all damage that results. I am not liable if you wake up from a FBEB haze in a few days in a jail cell (or grave) in Montana, having tried to raid Allan's ranch. I am also not liable for keyboards, mice, or other accessories not properly waterproofed. Whatever you do during or subsequent to seeing these pictures is your fault and your fault alone. You have been warned.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 24, 2014)

masterpeice

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Big Brad Va (Oct 24, 2014)

Insanely beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 24, 2014)

That's defiently the best call I've ever seen

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Oct 24, 2014)

Henry that is a great looking peice of wood and you did it proud!!! Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

Geeeeezus. That. Is. One. Awesome. Call. That stuff is some of the prettiest wood I've ever seen and you did a great job with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 24, 2014)

Geezus Henry - That thing needs to live in a museum. It is absolutely gorgeous. The call is well made and the wood is just sick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 24, 2014)

Outstanding! Are all pics the same call? stabilized?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess it's OK... If you like colorful burl with a mirror finish... I mean, if you're into that kinda thing, it's nice enough.

I'm just gonna mosey out to the shop and start burning every scrap of wood I've got...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Outstanding! Are all pics the same call? stabilized?


Yes, Barry. 1 call, and the wood was stabilized.


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks, guys. All I could do was hope not to screw it up too badly. The wood is off the charts.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 24, 2014)

WOW very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 24, 2014)

WOW!!!!!! Makes me even more impatient for getting a few blanks stabilized and made into pens! (Gonna be a little bit yet though - still haven't shipped the box to Mel yet...)


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2014)

As I am kicking myself for not getting the piece I could have gotten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> As I am kicking myself for not getting the piece I could have gotten!!!!!!!!!


Yep, that was a nice piece. Thank you.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 24, 2014)

@SENC 
Wow Henry that is outstanding! ! I can see my reflection all the way from Oklahoma! ! You out did your self on this one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Oct 24, 2014)

VERY nice, me like!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2014)

SENC said:


> Yep, that was a nice piece. Thank you.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 24, 2014)

Had to come back and look at it again. Yup - still amazing! You did that piece of wood justice, Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 24, 2014)

Some cool lookin wood ,,,, you did it some justice ,,nice work !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey Henry if I come back and say I like it again, do I get another "TY"?


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Hey Henry if I come back and say I like it again, do I get another "TY"?


----------



## justallan (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if that's an, "OH Daggumit" or a, "OH Holy Crap" but both of those were just used, plus a few that shouldn't be repeated here.
Henry, you took something that I pretty near wrecked the crap out of and made something simply beautiful. That is outrageous.
It does boost my enthusiasm about what exactly can be done with the wood I have here. Thank you.
By the way mister, you've personally just pushed me to finish my stabilizing chamber.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 24, 2014)

SENC said:


>



I didn't say I like it again I was just asking.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks again for sharing, Allan. It is really some amazingly beautiful stuff.



justallan said:


> I'm not sure if that's an, "OH Daggumit" or a, "OH Holy Crap" but both of those were just used, plus a few that shouldn't be repeated here.
> Henry, you took something that I pretty near wrecked the crap out of and made something simply beautiful. That is outrageous.
> It does boost my enthusiasm about what exactly can be done with the wood I have here. Thank you.
> By the way mister, you've personally just pushed me to finish my stabilizing chamber.


----------



## SENC (Oct 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I didn't say I like it again I was just asking.


In that case, I "unthank you". So there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 24, 2014)

Fair piece of wood there Henry. Nice call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2014)

Henry, that is just beyond words! I got a few boards from @justallan and I can't wait for them to dry. I am still trying to come up with something to build that will do this beautiful wood justice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Totally beautiful wood. Henry really nice job on that call!!! SO, SO, glad that was not turned into a hair stick !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Let me eloquently say....

¡ Mierda que es hermosa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 25, 2014)

It'll do, Donkey.... It'll do

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 25, 2014)

Speechless !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

